# Just got 3 points for speeding 😐



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

How much does your insurance go up by. Pretty sure it used to be 10% for each point but a guy at work said it doesn’t go up with some insurers.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How fast in what zone Mark? I got done for doing 79 MPH and got the obligatory fine and attended a speed awareness course. My insurance was unaffected as I took the course and fine. I since bought myself a Road Angel which warns me of cameras and speed guns and have never been caught since. I forgot to mention it stays on your record for three years before it's wiped off.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Obviously, car, age, location dependant. But it will go up.

Guessing circa £90-£150.

Are you 100% sure it was you?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How fast in what zone Mark? I got done for doing 79 MPH and got the obligatory fine and attended a speed awareness course. My insurance was unaffected as I took the course and fine. I since bought myself a Road Angel which warns me of cameras and speed guns and have never been caught since. I forgot to mention it stays on your record for three years before it's wiped off.


That's a good point :thumb:

Speed awarness course & fine vs points.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Believe it or not I’ve just had 2 speeding courses in 9 months. I was caught doing 38 in a 30.
I’ve already paid the fine at the weekend but Dvla have had my license for 2 months, it was only sent off for the photo updating.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

bradleymarky said:


> Believe it or not I've just had 2 speeding courses in 9 months. I was caught doing 38 in a 30.
> I've already paid the fine at the weekend but Dvla have had my license for 2 months, it was only sent off for the photo updating.


Really, how? I thought x1 course every 3 yrs 

Are you 100% sure it was you & your car?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Rappy said:


> Really, how? I thought x1 course every 3 yrs
> 
> Are you 100% sure it was you & your car?


it was a work vehicle mate, no getting out of it.
I did a course then got caught again on the motorway but the course was called a different name.
National motorway awareness course.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Lessons to be learnt there buddy and that's not knocking you btw.

How many points does that make you, just the 3? If so, you'll not notice a huge difference if it was a SP30 violation but it's all based on the speed limit and road type that was exceeded.

Check this out as it'll give you a broad brush idea.

https://www.comparethemarket.com/car-insurance/content/does-speeding-ticket-increase-insurance/


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> Lessons to be learnt there buddy and that's not knocking you btw.
> 
> How many points does that make you, just the 3? If so, you'll not notice a huge difference if it was a SP30 violation but it's all based on the speed limit and road type that was exceeded.
> 
> ...


only 3 mate. Looks like it won't jump too much. Lesson learned now.
First was on the A43 in Northampton by a mobile.
Second was on the M1 at 0230 doing 48mph.
Last one was in Watford on a A road, didn't hear satnav warning me as my favourite song came on the radio so whacked the volume up


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

bradleymarky said:


> only 3 mate. Looks like it won't jump too much. Lesson learned now.
> First was on the A43 in Northampton by a mobile.
> Second was on the M1 at 0230 doing 48mph.
> Last one was in Watford on a A road, didn't hear satnav warning me as my favourite song came on the radio so whacked the volume up


M1 at 48mph? Roadworks I take it?

Fingers crossed it won't be affected to much pal, saying that, your renewal will go up without points normally so you might be better off using a comparison site when it comes to it.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Look on the bright side. Before Awareness courses you'd be on 9points now:doublesho

Which then opens the question, do the courses work? I've done one and nothing has changed in my driving style. Majority I know have done 2 courses which shows they don't work.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Darlofan said:


> Look on the bright side. Before Awareness courses you'd be on 9points now:doublesho
> 
> Which then opens the question, do the courses work? I've done one and nothing has changed in my driving style. Majority I know have done 2 courses which shows they don't work.


never been done in my car only work vehicles.
It did slow me down for a while but when you've got 228 miles to get back to work rules are broken.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

The course assumes that people make mistakes because they aren't aware of how to recognise speed limits in various different scenario's, doesn't take account of the fact that people may make the conscious decision to drive above the speed limit. I did a course a number of years ago - i'm a local observer for the IAM, didn't tell the guy running the course who was trying to catch me out with various questions and was put out that I knew as much if not more than him. When has asked how I came to be there I told him it was because I chose to do 90mph on the M5 at 0500 hours on a Sunday morning as it was safe and I didn't know there was a speed camera there. He couldn't tell me how it was dangerous with me being the only vehicle on the road and that it was only an arbitrary limit that I'd infringed. So I agree, the courses are largely a waste of time.... What was shocking was the amount of people who have no awareness of the speed limits on various roads unless there's a sign specifically telling them some wild variations when it came to national speed limits...!!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How fast in what zone Mark? I got done for doing 79 MPH and got the obligatory fine and attended a speed awareness course. My insurance was unaffected as I took the course and fine. I since bought myself a Road Angel which warns me of cameras and speed guns and have never been caught since. I forgot to mention it stays on your record for three years before it's wiped off.


Hi bud. Out of interest, what road angel did you purchase. How accurate is it? Does it have any false alarms where there is no speed cameras or vans.

Dont want to hijack the thread so pm me if needed bud.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I did a speed awareness course, there were all types attending, I was one of the first ones out as the course finished, I was then overtaken at silly speeds by what looked like most of the other attendees, I just wondered what it was that was so hard to understand!! :doublesho


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Just a bit of info that might be helpful to some.....

We regularly travel from the Midlands to the North East - M1/M18/A1.

If there are speed restrictions (generally for no reason we can see/find/notice etc. ) the sign with another lowering *will be the one with the speed camera on it*.

E.g National limit turns to 60, then another 60. If the next sign says 50 it's odds on that that 's the one with the camera.

Andy


----------

